
How do I make money off of a popular MMOG game? - nnoitra
Suppose I have a MMOG with average of 2K concurrent players. What is the way to make money off of that without constantly losing money due to server costs? 
What is the strategy? Is there a place where someone can learn more about things like this.
Thanks.
======
atroll
Just don't do what the guys at TreeOfSaviour, great game but also great
failure. Try ads, app installs, and stick to what works for you.

